# Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows - *****SPOILER THREAD*****



## Shimmer (Jul 27, 2007)

It's time y'all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




If you haven't read the book yet, don't go any further in this thread...if you do, it's your own fault.
Debate, discuss, rant, cry, whatever. Please don't post the spoilers in the other DH thread, in case ANYONE hasn't read it yet.
Please keep any discussions w/in the rules of the site, and the TOS, and so...here we go!


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 27, 2007)

I'll post mine in the a.m., all of my thoughts. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm going to bed now.


----------



## MissMarley (Jul 27, 2007)

I cried through the whole damn book. And Hedwig as the first death? WTF? I think JK Rowling just couldn't figure out what to do with a bird while Harry was traveling the countryside. I was just afraid it would be Hagrid!


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 27, 2007)

Hedwig's death didn't hit me nearly as hard as Dobby's did. When Harry was burying Dobby and doing it by hand and paying his respects to the little elf who had done so much to protect him, it just killed me. 
Fred Weasley's death was hard too; I knew one of the twins would have to bite it, but I was sorry it was  him.
Molly. SO IMPRESSED WITH MOLLY. 
Neville, so proud of him I cried. Just...go Neville. Finally. Thank God. Truly growing into the man he should have been and could have been all along, given the chance. 

Harry's growth through the book (hence the  slow first half) was really palpable. Seeing into Voldemort's mind in the book, also palpable. The humanization of Albus Dumbledore killed me.


----------



## blueangel1023 (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm halfway thru the book as we speak. hehe, now I'm anxious to find out the rest (although my friend pretty much finished it in one day) and ruined the ending for me! lol


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jul 27, 2007)

I found the book rather predictable actually ,

Harry potter defeats voldemort - Check
Harry Potter Lives -Check
marry's Ginny Weasley -Check
Ron gets with Hermione- Check 

although, all the deaths I didn't see coming but I guess she had to throw in some shockers there, Voldemort Killing snape! what! I certainly didnt see that one coming, I also didnt see snape becoming the headmaster of Hogwarts coming though either.  I kind of suspected snape not really being on the "dark side" and just being a spy since a few books ago. 

All in all It was a good way to end the series,  Not the best harry potter book however. but it was good.


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 27, 2007)

Well, honestly, the book HAD to end the way it did, because of how the previous stories were written. 
Snape, I knew had to be under Dumbledore's orders. I argued with my  husband for days and weeks and even the past two years over  that.


----------



## xIxSkyDancerxIx (Jul 27, 2007)

It was predictable that Harry Potter would win.. it is more or less a childrens book in the end. But even if I did know he was going to win.. I was still really glad he did. 

The marriages were predictable too but who doesn't love a good happy ending? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i thought Hedwing's dead was SOOO sad!! And when Harry found Mad-Eye's eye on the door.. that was soooo creepy. Snape liking Lily threw me off a little too LoL..

I liked the book.. nice ending


----------



## TangoMango (Jul 27, 2007)

I cried when Dobby died. I've always liked Dobby, he was so sweet and helpful. The day before, I was looking at a toy version of Dobby and something told me that he would be dying but I ignored it. My intuition was right. Now I want to buy that toy-Dobby! I know most people like Hagrid, but he was one of the few characters that I wouldn't mind if they had died.

The book, at some points, became predictable to me, like Snape loving Lily. Maybe I read too many fanfics, but from OotP, I realized that Snape loved Lily.

The ending let me down so much, it sounded like a fluffy fanfic to me. I wanted more. Oh well, PoA will always be my favourite book, while OotP will always be the book that I throw to floor in anger, no matter how many times I read it.


----------



## d_flawless (Jul 27, 2007)

thank for this, there was no way i was gonna read the book anyway...and none of my friends would tell me what happened (i hate surprises)


----------



## kradge79 (Jul 27, 2007)

I just finished it today, and yes some parts were predictable, but she has had the entire outline of the story for years, so I guess we all just picked up on it.  The entire battle was so engrossing, I didn't want to put it down.  I loved the duel between Molly and Bellatrix and Neville beheading Nagini.  I also loved the scene when Harry's "dead", talking with Dumbledore at King's Cross.  The middle was a bit slow, but it was a great time of character development, especially on Harry and Ron's parts.  Overall, I laughed, I cried, and I'm very pleased with the book.


----------



## eastsidesunset (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm impressed actually. I think it was the best written of all the books. I loved the last books, but this one made the characters seem more..human. I expected loads of people to die, but Dobby? Dobby's death made me cry. Was anyone else surprised at Molly calling Bellatrix a bitch? Because I was all "Go Molly! It's about time she said it"


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 27, 2007)

The whole snape being good thing really threw me for a loop. Seeing his actions throughout the previous books I honestly would have never thought of him being the way he was.

On the humanization of Dumbledore- I didn't like that as much. Why not keep him as the fallen hero instead of showing his faults. The doubts that Harry was having about dumbledore became my own doubts as I was reading that story.

Otherwise I really did like the book. The deaths of the characters were really sad, but I was appeased because our 3 main characters stayed alive. 
Tonks and Lupin dying = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hedwig and Dobby= 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mad Eye Moody- not so sad about this one. 
Fred: That was really upsetting. On snape dying... not so sure how i feel about this one


----------



## moonsugar7 (Jul 27, 2007)

When Hedwig and Madeye died it didnt hit me that hard...but when Dobby died I cried =(.  I really liked the story, I felt it had more twists and turns than the other books.

The only thing that was a little 'let down' was the very last "19 years later" chapter.  Does anyone else feel like this could have been written better?  It just seemed so forced and no feeling behind...dunno could be me.  

I'm waiting for my boyfriend to finish the book so we can talk about it.

I'm wondering how the adaptation to movie for this book will go, they cut out so much in OotP, and I don't see how they could edit so much out of this story and it still be good.


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 27, 2007)

I had to read the epilogue four times to be able to appreciate it. :/


----------



## kblakes (Jul 27, 2007)

Loved it, loved it, loved it.  I can't believe she killed as many as she did.  All the deaths made me tear up a little.  

I loved the Molly/Bellatrix part.  I also like the Dumbledore and Harry talking in the train station scene.  So was the crying and flayed infant Riddle's soul?  That is what my friend and I were thinking.  I loved everything about the book except the epilogue.  She could have made it way longer and wrapped it up and given us more details.


----------



## CaraAmericana (Jul 27, 2007)

Did anyone else feel that rush of excitement when everyone was coming into the Room of Requirement. I mean like everyone EVERYONE showed up for the final battle. Goosebumps! Good book. I found it entriguing from beginning to end.

=( it's over


----------



## TangoMango (Jul 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kblakes* 

 
_Loved it, loved it, loved it.  I can't believe she killed as many as she did.  All the deaths made me tear up a little.  

I loved the Molly/Bellatrix part.  I also like the Dumbledore and Harry talking in the train station scene.  So was the crying and flayed infant Riddle's soul?  That is what my friend and I were thinking.  I loved everything about the book except the epilogue.  She could have made it way longer and wrapped it up and given us more details._

 
I believe that the crying infant was the piece of Voldemort's soul that he ended up killing, too. It's description is similar to that of Voldemort's infant body during the graveyard scene in GoF.


----------



## nightseye (Jul 27, 2007)

I appreciate Snape a lot more after this book. The saddest deaths were Dobby's and Fred's. 
I didn't really like how Rowling killed Lupin and Tonks, but it seemed like she brushed off their deaths. My favorite part was the entire battle of Hogwarts and when they were gathering in the Room of Requirement beforehand. Molly and Prof. McGonagall were badass!! The saddest scene for me was when Harry was walking through the forest with the ghosts to meet Voldemort. A good solid ending and a very well written book, I'm sad the series is over. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On a related note, she's writing an 8th book, a sort of encyclopedia of all the characters of Harry Potter...

link:
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/19935372/


----------



## kblakes (Jul 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nightseye* 

 
_I appreciate Snape a lot more after this book. The saddest deaths were Dobby's and Fred's. 
I didn't really like how Rowling killed Lupin and Tonks, but it seemed like she brushed off their deaths. My favorite part was the entire battle of Hogwarts and when they were gathering in the Room of Requirement beforehand. Molly and Prof. McGonagall were badass!! The saddest scene for me was when Harry was walking through the forest with the ghosts to meet Voldemort. A good solid ending and a very well written book, I'm sad the series is over. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On a related note, she's writing an 8th book, a sort of encyclopedia of all the characters of Harry Potter...

link:
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/19935372/_

 
Yay!  I have so many questions about characters.  The forest scene with the ghosts had me crying.  I wonder if the girl, Victorie, that Teddy was snogging was Bill and Fleur's daughter?  She snuck her in at the end but didn't say who she was other than a relative.


----------



## duch3ss25 (Jul 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kblakes* 

 
_Yay!  I wonder if the girl, Victorie, that Teddy was snogging was Bill and Fleur's daughter?  She snuck her in at the end but didn't say who she was other than a relative._

 


You're correct on this. Teddy is Lupin's son while Victoire is Bill & Fleur's eldest daughter. 

JKR talked further about the characters as well as the epilogue of the book on her interview w/ Meredith Viera. And yes, I'm excited to her writing a book about all the characters.


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Jul 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Hedwig's death didn't hit me nearly as hard as Dobby's did. When Harry was burying Dobby and doing it by hand and paying his respects to the little elf who had done so much to protect him, it just killed me. 
Fred Weasley's death was hard too; I knew one of the twins would have to bite it, but I was sorry it was  him.
Molly. SO IMPRESSED WITH MOLLY. 
Neville, so proud of him I cried. Just...go Neville. Finally. Thank God. Truly growing into the man he should have been and could have been all along, given the chance. 

Harry's growth through the book (hence the  slow first half) was really palpable. Seeing into Voldemort's mind in the book, also palpable. The humanization of Albus Dumbledore killed me._

 
i agree. 
goodness. 

molly was awesome. she killed BELLATRIX. i mean, c'mon molly, you go girl!
my favourite line was: "NOT MY DAUGHTER, YOU BITCH!"
ahahahahahaha. 

and dobby, i teared up so much.


----------



## TangoMango (Jul 27, 2007)

In an interview with Meredith Viera, JK said that Luna is the wizarding world's equivalent of a naturalist. She travels around for strange creatures, but she has learned to accept that her father lied to her about some of the craetures' existence.

JK still hasn't mentioned anything about George yet! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





On July 30th, 9:00 am EST, she will be having a live chat and you can submit questions now, if you aren't available then.  If anyone's interested, I'll try to find the link.


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Jul 27, 2007)

oh gosh, this book was amazing. 

i COULD NOT STOP crying during the part when he was walking to the forest and we think he is walking to his death. especially when everyone comes back with the stone and he asks his mom to stay with him. it just made me feel so bad for him. i guess we always think nothing can defeat harry and then, at this moment, we realise he is in fact vulnerable and so freakin brave! i mean, he was walking to his death, with dignity. 

and moody! WHAT THE HECK?
that was soooo early. i suppose after moody we realise that this is serious. that the book is going to be serious. i mean, who would have thought moody would die like that?


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Jul 27, 2007)

kblakes said:


> Loved it, loved it, loved it.  I can't believe she killed as many as she did.  All the deaths made me tear up a little.
> 
> 
> really?
> ...


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jul 28, 2007)

I was kind of surprised to see the words "Effing" and "Bitch" in this book considering its  (with the exception of us grown up children) mostly kids who are reading it.


----------



## redambition (Jul 29, 2007)

some of the plot twists (like harry being an accidental horcrux) were easy to pick.

it was still a most enjoyable read. i was not too fond of the (kind of) happy ending, but as it's a kid's book i can't complain.

i was ripped apart when dobby dies. so sad! and then both lupin and tonks...


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jul 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_I was kind of surprised to see the words "Effing" and "Bitch" in this book considering its (with the exception of us grown up children) mostly kids who are reading it._

 
I think it's appropriate.  The series starts out as a book for 11 year olds.  Harry is 11.  In book 2, he is 12, and it is age appropriate for 12 year olds.  As Harry grows older, so does the content of the books.  In DH he is 17 - plenty old enough to use such language.  It's the responsibility of parents to make sure their kids read age-appropriate material.  The swears would be much less upsetting than the death and destruction, as well as the concepts of self-sacrifice, love, honor, and others that run throughout the book.


----------



## TeaCup (Jul 29, 2007)

Its so funny. When I was in line to get it (From 9.30 to 1 am) I kept saying, "Hmmm. I think Snape and Lily got it on..." I wasn't right, but I damn close! haha.

Also, at our book premiere people were breakdancing to Harry Potter raps.

The whole Deathly Hallow thing felt very well written, yet crappy plot to me. As did the epilouge. It was a decent book, but you know because of the epilouge that there will be another series of books. It's just...yeah.

I loved Tonks and Remus. I've been pulling for them since we first met Tonks. I was like "YESSSSSSSSSSSSSS. Someone for Remmy!"


----------



## n_c (Jul 30, 2007)

Absolutely loved the book! I agree though, the epilogue could have been better. The only part that got me was Remus and Tonks...poor Teddy...


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 2, 2007)

I thought this book was so well written.  I just could not put it down.

I was so sad when Hedwig died.  I was convinced that he was coming back until the very end to save the day!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just wish that it wasn't over!


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Aug 2, 2007)

I didn't like this book that much. But sometimes I need to read something twice to really appreciate it so..who knows.

And for some reason I knew the whole Snape/Lily thing was coming.

And did anyone else get the feeling that J.K. was trying to make her writing more "mature" and failed miserably? I mean when I was reading some of it it was like what the hell are you talking about? It's almost like she used this book as a transition to writing adult books like she wanted to? I think the quality of her writing went downhill.


----------



## XShear (Aug 2, 2007)

I loved it all. From beginning till the last chapter. Honestly, I could very well of did without the "Nineteen Years Later" bit, but I just pretended that she didn't write it.

I am surprised that she killed that many characters ... I believe I was the only sad one about Mad-Eye kicking the can. But, after his death ... you knew that this book meant business.

Almost better than GoF. Maybe, not quite sure yet.


----------



## JGmac (Aug 3, 2007)

I thought it was just ok during my first read - but I just finished the book for the second time, and I really enjoyed it a lot more.  I think the fact that I wasn't rushing through it trying to see if Harry died really allowed me to pick up the little bits and clues that JKR left for us to find.  

I wish that she would have talked more about wandlore before this book - I think it was a fascinating plot twist, and I enjoyed it, but it would have felt less contrived had it appeared in previous books.


----------



## moondream (Aug 6, 2007)

Being the Snape "fan girl" that I've been since getting into the whole Harry Potter thing, I'm so happy that Rowling really dug into Snape's history and gave him even more dept. I just _knew_ it though, I knew that Snape had had deep feelings for Lily since OotP and I knew that Dumbledore had arranged for Snape to kill him when the time came. Some people I came across thought anyone who still liked Snape after HBP was loopy, but I only had faith in Snape the whole time! Though I almost wanted to stop reading after he died, but the penseive bit really made up for it. 

It was rather sad that certain characters died. I must say that I was really proud of how Neville turned out (compared to how he used to be earlier in the series), and I really liked the ending a lot. This is my favorite book in the series by far.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Aug 11, 2007)

Hedwigs death really didn't bother me.i don't think it ever really hit me that Harry might've considered her SOOO close to him. But yeah I didn't think too much of that.

Mad eye dying was kinda sad...again he still wasnt a MAJOR MAJOR character IMO

fred's death was crazy just because he is a Weasley. Again, he never really touched my heart or anything...but it was sad. 

To be honest snape's death was crazy to me...maybe in my heart I always knew he was good...in a bad way. his death was sad.

Rowling had to kill off some good, but unmajor characters....so maybe thats why none of these deaths really hurt me. the whole time i was expecting either ron or hermione or Hagrid to die, but so glad they didn't!

I loved the adventure of the book, all of the secrets we found out, and the loose ends that got tied up. I liked that Dumbledore seemed more like a human rather than a God (everyone has secrets). I hated how Harry snapped at Lupin for no reason...everyone was risking their lives for Harry (which Lupin actually ended up doing) and it didn't seem like Harry really GOT that. people had been risking their lives for his since he was a baby and his parents did so, and all he can do is cry about dumbledore not leaving him any clues.

I loved the Snape/Lily Potter story....that was probably my favorite part in the whole book. Snape was always a love-to-hate kinda guy...but he kept his word. I probably would've liked to see the order of the pheonix members fighting voldemort/death eaters rather than a bunch of random hogwarts students and everyone else just having a bloodbath. but oh well.

On wikipedia they have all of the futures of the main characters...like their jobs and lives. i dunno...it kinda seems to me like Rowling is hinting at more books--not about Harry but maybe one of his (or ron and hermione's) kids. I'm not sure, but I don't see the point.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_I loved the adventure of the book, all of the secrets we found out, and the loose ends that got tied up. I liked that Dumbledore seemed more like a human rather than a God (everyone has secrets). I hated how Harry snapped at Lupin for no reason...everyone was risking their lives for Harry (which Lupin actually ended up doing) and it didn't seem like Harry really GOT that. people had been risking their lives for his since he was a baby and his parents did so, and all he can do is cry about dumbledore not leaving him any clues._

 
I think the reason Harry snapped at Lupin was because Lupin was running away from the responsibility of protecting his family, something Harry's parents never did. 
He GOT it, I think, but I don't think he could  bear to see Lupin running away from his unborn child, and misplacing the loyalty he should have had to his wife and child.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Aug 11, 2007)

dobbys death....gave me that knot in my throat when you're trying so hard not to cry. LoL dobby was just...the best. *sigh* i'm tearing up now! lol im such a dork but it broke my heart. I liked that harry dug his grave by hand and felt such grief.

i felt bad that lupin and tonks died after getting married and just having a baby. that was sad.
When Harry was walking to his death in the forest....I think a little piece of me died lol. The fact that everyone was surrounding him and helping him "face his death" just felt good but felt so sad that he was actually gonna go and die. I couldn't believe it when the chapter ended...

the 19 years later chapter DID seem kind of forced...like "ron and hermione got married and had 2 kids, harry and ginny got married and had 3 kids and named them after everyone who ever helped Harry out...the end" but its good to know they all lived happily ever after


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Aug 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I think the reason Harry snapped at Lupin was because Lupin was running away from the responsibility of protecting his family, something Harry's parents never did. 
He GOT it, I think, but I don't think he could bear to see Lupin running away from his unborn child, and misplacing the loyalty he should have had to his wife and child._

 
maybe...
I dunno. Harry was snappy throughout the whole book. That just pissed me off. As much as I love Harry, he can be an arrogant prick sometimes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can understand he had basically the wizard world on his shoulders, and HE was the chosen one, the one who _had_ to finish the job of killing Voldemort, but its like...smell the coffee Harry. Its like he just need to take a day off and get his thoughts together, because like I said....almost every single person made it their top priority to save his ass and help him in any way necessary...and here he is yelling at Lupin, yelling to the skies @ Dumbledore, screaming at Ron.

sigh...just upset me thats all. I don't like seeing peoples good deeds and hard work go unappreciated lol


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 11, 2007)

understandable.


----------



## xbeatofangelx (Aug 11, 2007)

My favorite part was when all the house elves ran out during the final battle, led by kreacher. =] That was nice. Can't wait to see it on film. Hope they don't cut it out!


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 11, 2007)

I dunno...kreacher clocking mundungus fletcher upside the head with the pot, then asking just once more for luck? was hysterical


----------



## BloodMittens (Aug 15, 2007)

I think JK was trying to set up something in the epilouge. Not something to go on for later, but I noticed she didn't explain what the kids looked like, which was something that she always has done. She's always definded the looks of people so that you can invision them in your mind. 

She didn't do this, so I think she was just trying to say "Alright, it's your turn to use YOUR imagination world."

At least that's what I got out of it. Plus you have to take into account the amazing amounts of fanfictions circling the web. For years people have been making fanfictions regarding Snape and Lily loving each other, Snape loving Lily, Draco and Harry getting it on (-_-), twincest between Fred and George (If you think I'm kidding go to fanfiction.net).

So I think she was just trying to give us the chance to make up our own story for it. Like I said, at least that's what I've gotten out of it. 

I was at opening night too, and I was in the Snape Debate, I was one of three girls who opposed all the rest to as why Snape was innocent. I even had a bet going against 3 of my friends, saying Snape loved Lily, and if I win you owe me $25 if I lose I owe you each the same. They laughed at first.

Then I got the last laugh. Muhahahahahahahahaaaaaa. 

Snape is not dead in my mind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now for some funnys to make me feel better. 





This is my way of not having a breakdown because Snape is dead. >_< Noooo!

Link to Funny Pic: 
http://fc01.deviantart.com/fs11/f/20...Plane_copy.png


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 15, 2007)

I like how she closed so much down in the post release interviews and said "They went on to do  this and that" and "this is what became of this person"
Sorta tied it all up after the fact.


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Aug 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BloodMittens* 

 
_
 Draco and Harry getting it on (-_-),
_

 
I gotta admit, I used to love those


----------



## CrouchingAfroHiddenPick (Aug 18, 2007)

I am so mad about pissed about Mad-Eye! Talk about anti-climatic and then for Umbridge to have his eye on her door! JK didn't have to do Mad-eye like that!

Wow, boy did JK humanize Dumbledore! I actually felt uneasy reading all those things about him.


----------



## AliVix1 (Aug 21, 2007)

honestly... after reading the ending... i dunno i feel so like empty or something... i dunno like its over... so its time to grow up...


----------

